# My Pigeon is mad at me??? =/



## Trishh (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey there ya'll. (=

I've had my pigeon since july, she(idk honestly lol) was removed from her nest by neighborhood children. she was still very young, so i took her home. (=

She's always been a very loving bird, but recently she seems mad at me. 

She'll make big noises and will run and head butt, and peck me HARD, when she has never done that before. So i'm very confused if i did something wrong.

Any thoughts? or Suggestions, thanks very much

~Trish


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Don't worry, this is VERY normal behavior for a "teenage" pigeon. They get quite sassy and start wanting to show their independence a little. It sounds like you might actually have a male. He probably thinks you're his mate and he's trying to round you up and into his nest and or cage!  Get him a few stuffed animals his size, some tennis balls, a koosh ball, some plastic cat balls with bells in them, that kind of stuff. He should take out most of his aggression on his toys. Of course, you won't know if he's a he or she's a she for sure unless an egg is laid.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pigeon behaviour*

don,t take to heart,behaviour//they know their place,,after all we are the predator ,,sincerely james waller


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Sounds like typical teenage/adolecent pigeon behavior to me. Give your bird some time he will settle down in due time. Toys are a possible solution, but best solution would be to get him or her a mate.

Good luck.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Trishh said:


> Hey there ya'll. (=
> 
> I've had my pigeon since july, she(idk honestly lol) was removed from her nest by neighborhood children. she was still very young, so i took her home. (=
> 
> ...


That does sound like your bird is play acting the male role, and this bird just may be a male. He is trying to drive you to the nest, thinking you are his hen. He is just a normal pigeon trying to fit in a human world, gotta love him!!!


----------



## Trishh (Nov 8, 2009)

haha Thank you all very much, this is very helpful to me. (=

I will try and get some toys for... him. lol 

thanks
~Trishh


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had some very outgoing hens too, so at this point you never know! I always love it when I have those agressive birds that like to show their stuff. They usually don't hurt very much, until you get a wingslap from an angry nesting momma when it's freezing outside. Or I have one male who when breeding season is in, will pinch your fingers and refuse to let go  But then I think, it could be worse. They could be very wild and skittish, which wouldn't be very fun at all. Pigeons with attitudes and personalities are much more entertaining


----------



## Trishh (Nov 8, 2009)

True. (=
I was thinking about getting him/her sexed, but i guess i can wait and see if i get an egg? 

haha last night i was cracking up cause she/he was attacking my socks. All macho like and head butting my toes, and just ripping the crud outta those socks. lol 

I gave her/him a tennis ball and she/he LOVES attacking it. Like he/she's tough stuff. haha, it was so much fun. 

Thanks again for all the help and suggestions. 
I know honestly nothing about birds in generally let alone pigeons, so all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pkoorse (Oct 12, 2009)

*I wondered the same thing...*

I got my pigeon (Mr. Homer Pigeon, as he is called) in October. He was about 6 months old. I bought him from a breeder as an indoor pet. For the first month he was very skiddish, then suddenly he became more social. He hops on my hand or arm at will, will fly to me, let me pet him, etc.

He will even stand on my should and preen me! (Sometimes OUCH! )

Usually he will follow me room to room, but there are sometimes he will stay in another room and just coo. 

Other times, I will approach him and he will grunt. As I put my hand up, he no longer flies away but will peck the daylights out of my hand! He grunts and makes this combination "turkey-coo-ish" sound (that's the best I can describe it, anyway) and will start to strut around. It's pretty hysterical.

I try to keep in mind that he is a "teen" and this is his way of playing with me. Sometimes he will hold my finger in his beak, other times he will pull my skin (ouch again!) and still other times he will stick his beak between my fingers.

Sorry for the long reply... Bottom line is, he usually just being playful!

Paul


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

pkoorse said:


> He will even stand on my should and preen me! (Sometimes OUCH! )
> 
> Usually he will follow me room to room, but there are sometimes he will stay in another room and just coo.
> 
> ...


haha i got my 2 older pigeons in late june/early july and they do the same things. Riley also pecks at my feet, and Piper likes sleeping under the covers in my room. Kevin is still a baby but he will be doing this kinda thing really soon (he started flying last week).  lol the things our pigeons do........


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

starlinglover95 said:


> lol the things our pigeons do........


I bet they think the same of us humans!


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

Queequeg, who I'm guessing is about five months old, does many of the things you mention, too. He's also taken up vigorous matings with my hand: I'm thinking he's a boy...
He has a game of seizing the skin between my thumb & forefinger, thrusting his neck out as far as possible, pushing my hand away and holding it there for a while, then pulling it back in till it covers his head, keeping it there at his leisure, then pushing it away again, pulling it in again... a sort of hide and seek. He'll do it about as long as I let him. Wee bit painful for the hand, but oh so endearing. I doubt he realizes it takes a certain amount of cooperation from me: he looks like he feels quite mighty and powerful while performing this exercise.


----------

